# just a few from Saturday's work.



## Rftreeman (Mar 8, 2009)

The victim.











Gasing up the saws.






My climber headed up.










Almost there.






at the top hanging the lowering rope.


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 8, 2009)

*more*

How I use the whoopie sling for the porta wrap.










Out on the lead that was slightly over the house.










The last of the top.






The drop zone.






Working his way back down.


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 8, 2009)

*more*

the dump truck.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 8, 2009)

what's the deal with the nubs are you new to climbing that's a no no tom treesopcorn:


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 8, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> what's the deal with the nubs are you new to climbing that's a no no tom treesopcorn:


You must have not read the captions for each picture or you'd known that's not me climbing it's my climber and he does what he pleases unless I feel that it is unsafe. I started climbing in 1988 so by no means am new to climbing.


----------



## clearance (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice old Chevies.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 8, 2009)

Great pics Rftreeman. I know you would of had to been there but from what I could tell, looked like your climber was up plenty high enough in pic 5 to top out that tree.

That pic were he's hanging on the bottom side out on the end looked a little farther out than necessary from here behind the computer but like you said it's his rodeo.


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 8, 2009)

Raymond said:


> Great pics Rftreeman. I know you would of had to been there but from what I could tell, looked like your climber was up plenty high enough in pic 5 to top out that tree.
> 
> That pic were he's hanging on the bottom side out on the end looked a little farther out than necessary from here behind the computer but like you said it's his rodeo.


yeah he does a little extra work and works harder than he should sometimes but he's safe, he's been climbing for a couple years but has never really had anyone to teach him the best & easiest ways but I'm trying to change that.


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 8, 2009)

clearance said:


> Nice old Chevies.


Thanks, I like my Chevy trucks, the best part is that they are paid for.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 8, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> yeah he does a little extra work and works harder than he should sometimes but he's safe, he's been climbing for a couple years but has never really had anyone to teach him the best & easiest ways but I'm trying to change that.


You definitely have a good climber that's willing to go out on a limbs like that. I'd put him to work part time in a heart beat. I've tried like 5 or 6 climbers in the last couple years. They're either to reckless or slow or wanna talk about stupid stuff instead of what we're doing that day.
Good climbers that you can work with are hard to come across.

I'm wanting a climber for large oak clean outs, when I get them. They laugh when I say I'm getting to old to be running through an oak tree for half the day.
So I put them to work on one and they just wanna run up the center only and burn out not going through the whole tree, not going to the top and getting it good.

I'm thinking well S:censored:T I could do that all day too.


----------



## 26newtreeguy (Mar 8, 2009)

*Safety first*

Well if your really boss. You would make you climber wear sum safety gear. You problemly don't have any Insurance and if you do it should be cacnle. I bet you don't have workman comp. Well do the right thing before you have sum go up in the tree and do tack down as boss you should thing Safety first. Not last


----------



## treemandan (Mar 9, 2009)

*My climber?*

What does that mean? You own him?

No, not picking a fight here but I just can't stand when people say that. Nope, I can't.I can't can't can't can't... and I won't.

everybody says it, ceptin me. They call and say " Hey Dan! my climber can't make it or my climber is in jail or my climber can't do it" 
I ask them if they expect that I should become thier climber which usually ends the conversation but if it don't a " well maybe then you should do your own climbing huh?" usually does.
I understand that I am probably making more of this than it is but I always thought if one were to speak his words should be imppeccable and this is not the case here. He is not your climber, he is A climber.

By the way; does your climber have a name?


What really ticks me off is when the guy saying " my climber this" and "my climber that" can't climb.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Mar 9, 2009)

What is a nub?


----------



## treemandan (Mar 9, 2009)

Shaun Bowler said:


> What is a nub?



Its all those half cut limbs the climber left about the tree. You can tell the climber is inexperianced when they leave a lot of them. I leave some and sometimes regret it .


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Mar 9, 2009)

I was thinking it might be a term for New Be.
Whatever the hell those stupid terms mean, instead of the words.
Thanks


----------



## Raymond (Mar 9, 2009)

Get a little worked up there ain't we Treemandan?
It's like My son, my wife, my friend right? Is that not good is it?

And 26newtreeguy, Coming in pretty early and giving a respectable member a hard time ain't we? Don't get me wrong..It's kinda fun to flip a little #### here and there but you can take it over board as you did. 

Now tell'em you're sorry .


----------



## Raymond (Mar 9, 2009)

26newtreeguy said:


> Well if your really boss. You would make you climber wear sum safety gear. You problemly don't have any Insurance and if you do it should be cacnle. I bet you don't have workman comp. Well do the right thing before you have sum go up in the tree and do tack down as boss you should thing Safety first. Not last


Talking about gear newguy, you should get your spell check working and use it. I'm by no means the one that should be criticizing anybodies spelling but if I feel the need to flip someone s:censored:t I do double check my spelling myself.


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, at least the picture police have shown up in this thread 



Looks like it was a nice day for cuttin Rf!


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 9, 2009)

treemandan said:


> What really ticks me off is when the guy saying " my climber this" and "my climber that" can't climb.


well well........I'm sorry you are so offended, what should he be called and yes I can climb but chose not to but if he got hurt and I had to go get him then I'd be on it like stink on you know what........I guess I shouldn't say things like my mom, my children or my wife either, sorry but I just don't see your point.


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 9, 2009)

To the guys with good coments, THANKS.

To the others........GET OVER IT!!!!


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 9, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Its all those half cut limbs the climber left about the tree. You can tell the climber is inexperianced when they leave a lot of them. I leave some and sometimes regret it .





Shaun Bowler said:


> I was thinking it might be a term for New Be.
> Whatever the hell those stupid terms mean, instead of the words.
> Thanks




maybe you guys missed this post so here it is again.



Rftreeman said:


> yeah he does a little extra work and works harder than he should sometimes but he's safe, *he's been climbing for a couple years but has never really had anyone to teach him the best & easiest ways but I'm trying to change that.*


----------



## treemandan (Mar 9, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> maybe you guys missed this post so here it is again.



Sorry for getting all worked up but I said it was not realy directed to any one person, neither were any other things I said in this post.Its just the way some people refer to their employees and such.Sometimes it seems they are bragging about " my this" and "my that". Not like one would refer to "my wife" at all.

Yes, Rf, your climber looks good. I hope he sticks around and you work together sucessfully. And keep in mind I never called you an uninsured hack and most likely never will.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 9, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> well well........I'm sorry you are so offended, what should he be called and yes I can climb but chose not to but if he got hurt and I had to go get him then I'd be on it like stink on you know what........I guess I shouldn't say things like my mom, my children or my wife either, sorry but I just don't see your point.



What to call him? I don't know, maybe by his name?


----------



## treemandan (Mar 9, 2009)

Raymond said:


> Get a little worked up there ain't we Treemandan?
> It's like My son, my wife, my friend right? Is that not good is it?
> 
> And 26newtreeguy, Coming in pretty early and giving a respectable member a hard time ain't we? Don't get me wrong..It's kinda fun to flip a little #### here and there but you can take it over board as you did.
> ...



No its not like that and I have no idea what's up with 26newtreeguy but maybe, if we are lucky that is, he will tell us.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 9, 2009)

I actually just got from meeting a colleague for an estimate where he refered to me as " his climber". It was a slip of the tongue I suppose but for a few seconds I envisioned him a bleeding carcass.
Oh, I know, I have a mental problem.
Anyway, one thing to keep in mind without getting into it is the guy who is working with RF ( I said with) does have a name and since Rf only refered to him as " my climber" and didn't even tell us his name nor introduce him as a person... Well, it bothers me. 
I guess its the norm to refer to people generically in this sense... for some reason. And personally, I would like to know his name so I can say " Yo! Blank! What's with all the nubs?"

It is him that is he who is the real hero of this post( Rf's climber that is). that was a shag-bark?


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 9, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I actually just got from meeting a colleague for an estimate where he refered to me as " his climber". It was a slip of the tongue I suppose but for a few seconds I envisioned him a bleeding carcass.
> Oh, I know, I have a mental problem.
> Anyway, one thing to keep in mind without getting into it is the guy who is working with RF ( I said with) does have a name and since Rf only refered to him as " my climber" and didn't even tell us his name nor introduce him as a person... Well, it bothers me.
> I guess its the norm to refer to people generically in this sense... for some reason. And personally, I would like to know his name so I can say " Yo! Blank! What's with all the nubs?"
> ...


Dan, no hard feelings and yes he was the hero of the day and he got paid pretty good also, I don't know if he would be ok with his name on the net so that's why I'm not going to use his name(he doesn't like the whole internet thing) so how about I refer to him as "the man that does my climbing"  as far as the nubs, I'm working on breaking him from that and yes that was a shag bark hickory.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 9, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I actually just got from meeting a colleague for an estimate where he refered to me as " his climber". It was a slip of the tongue I suppose but for a few seconds I envisioned him a bleeding carcass.
> Oh, I know, I have a mental problem.
> Anyway, one thing to keep in mind without getting into it is the guy who is working with RF ( I said with) does have a name and since Rf only refered to him as " my climber" and didn't even tell us his name nor introduce him as a person... Well, it bothers me.
> I guess its the norm to refer to people generically in this sense... for some reason. And personally, I would like to know his name so I can say " Yo! Blank! What's with all the nubs?"
> ...


Maybe you should take up drinking or smoking and lighten up a bit. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan (Mar 10, 2009)

Raymond said:


> Maybe you should take up drinking or smoking and lighten up a bit. :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, well, at least you didn't tell me to relax. That never works.


----------



## tree md (Apr 24, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I actually just got from meeting a colleague for an estimate where he refered to me as " his climber". It was a slip of the tongue I suppose but for a few seconds I envisioned him a bleeding carcass.
> Oh, I know, I have a mental problem.
> Anyway, one thing to keep in mind without getting into it is the guy who is working with RF ( I said with) does have a name and since Rf only refered to him as " my climber" and didn't even tell us his name nor introduce him as a person... Well, it bothers me.
> I guess its the norm to refer to people generically in this sense... for some reason. And personally, I would like to know his name so I can say " Yo! Blank! What's with all the nubs?"
> ...



That always burnt me up when someone referred to me as their climber. Especially when it was someone I was equal with or peer to or even above. I know where Dan the man is coming from on that one. Sounds like we caught him on a day where someone rubbed the Dan wrong. 

The climber is definitely not afraid to get up there. That's a good thing. Won't take him but one time to have to climb down and free a limb from one of those nubs and he'll be broke from that habit.


----------



## Roteiche (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Rftreeman,

whow, great pics of high work.


----------



## Rftreeman (Apr 24, 2009)

tree md said:


> The climber is definitely not afraid to get up there. That's a good thing. Won't take him but one time to have to climb down and free a limb from one of those nubs and he'll be broke from that habit.



he is learning the hard way...



Roteiche said:


> Hi Rftreeman,
> 
> whow, great pics of high work.




thanks, might have more tomorrow.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 24, 2009)

26newtreeguy said:


> Well if your really boss. You would make you climber wear sum safety gear. You problemly don't have any Insurance and if you do it should be cacnle. I bet you don't have workman comp. Well do the right thing before you have sum go up in the tree and do tack down as boss you should thing Safety first. Not last



Before you concern yourself with the climber and insurance you need to learn to read and write, who cares about how that man runs HIS business just shut up and enjoy the picks gump..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 24, 2009)

Alright new rule if you are referring to someone that is in a picture , they must be referred to as Tom , Chuck or Harry..


----------



## iluvtofu (Apr 28, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I actually just got from meeting a colleague for an estimate where he refered to me as " his climber". It was a slip of the tongue I suppose but for a few seconds I envisioned him a bleeding carcass.
> Oh, I know, I have a mental problem.
> Anyway, one thing to keep in mind without getting into it is the guy who is working with RF ( I said with) does have a name and since Rf only refered to him as " my climber" and didn't even tell us his name nor introduce him as a person... Well, it bothers me.
> I guess its the norm to refer to people generically in this sense... for some reason. And personally, I would like to know his name so I can say " Yo! Blank! What's with all the nubs?"
> ...



So what if I said my buddy? Would that be bad? I never understood why people get so mad about this sort of thing. He has his own business, and he is the boss. He pays him so get over it. If he wants to refer to someone as "my climber" who cares? :bang:


----------



## gremlin (Apr 29, 2009)

:monkey:


----------



## Raymond (Apr 30, 2009)

iluvtofu said:


> So what if I said my buddy? Would that be bad? I never understood why people get so mad about this sort of thing. He has his own business, and he is the boss. He pays him so get over it. If he wants to refer to someone as "my climber" who cares? :bang:


Yeah I was a :newbie: once.


----------



## Raymond (Apr 30, 2009)

iluvtofu said:


> Wow I hope I grow up to be just like you. I only have to wait four months jack aZZ! http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3308/3487279943_90a8fa0ab8.jpg?v=0


You're catching on quick.


----------



## outofmytree (Jun 30, 2009)

26newtreeguy said:


> Well if your really boss. You would make you climber wear sum safety gear. You problemly don't have any Insurance and if you do it should be cacnle. I bet you don't have workman comp. Well do the right thing before you have sum go up in the tree and do tack down as boss you should thing Safety first. Not last



Looked to me as though the climber had eyes,ears and head covered. I make my guys wear chaps or saw proof pants but I couldnt tell from the photo's whether he was. I liked the two tie in points for cutting.

Honestly leaving stubs or nubs is a matter of choice if they are on the opposite side to the drop zone. I prefer a clean stick before I take out the top but each to his own.


----------

